# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  wirelesscentral.net

## dti

Η μεγαλύτερη ποικιλία σε wireless hardware :

 ::  *http://www.wirelesscentral.net*

Πολύ καλές τιμές, δέχονται πιστωτική κάρτα και στέλνουν και στην Ελλάδα!  ::  

*Ε-Π-Ι-Τ-Ε-Λ-Ο-Υ-Σ!!!*

----------


## spot

ex8es (24-7) kai simera (25-7) to site den doulevei.

dimitris
[email protected]
http://www.greekdivers.com

----------


## stoidis

> ex8es (24-7) kai simera (25-7) to site den doulevei.



Μόλις μπήκα τώρα και το site παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## drf

oxi tipote to idiaitero apla na exoume kai kati apo UK

http://www.adslresource.co.uk/catalog/default.php




αλήθεια αυτό που διαφημίζει ώς "DWL-900AP+ 2.4GHz AirPlus Wireless Access Point" δεν είναι ίδιο με αυτό που ήρθε στη τελευταία παραγγελεία του dti ? 






xmmm to 1o einai + kai to allo oxi... poia h diafora arage?

----------


## stoidis

Απ' ότι φαίνεται εδώ η ευρωπαική έκδοση του DWL-900AP+ είναι διαφορετική από την Αμερικάνικη.

----------


## drf

> Απ' ότι φαίνεται εδώ η ευρωπαική έκδοση του DWL-900AP+ είναι διαφορετική από την Αμερικάνικη.


είναι σύγουρο λοιπόν ότι η αμερικάνα έχει CE certification ...?  ::

----------


## fidakis

To diko mou kouti exei pano CE ...
Tora h foto sto dlink.uk mou 0ymizei kapoio allo montelo ths dLink...

----------


## mpak

re paidia fthnoys pci adaptors poy tha brv?Phra apo to wirelless central kai theloyn na steilv lefta se logariasmo se trapeza ekei+80!!! $$$ metaforika kai proxthes phra tis roamabout me ups 23$ metaforika. exv tis kartes kai to pc gia access point kai kathomai kai ta blepv....  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> re paidia fthnoys pci adaptors poy tha brv?


Στα σύγουρα έχει η cosmodata (στην Στουρνάρη και στην Γλυφάδα), μπορεί να έχει και κανα άλλο μαγαζί στην Στουρνάρη ενώ παλιά είχα δει στην Alpha computers καθώς και στην Big City Corporation. 

Πάντως η τιμή τους εδώ είναι γύρω στα 60-70€.....  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

mpak
στείλε pm να δούμε πώς θα συντονιστούμε. Έχω δύο λογιών, αλλά είναι για θύρες ISA και σε ένα παλιότερο PC πρέπει να μπορούν να βολευτούν. Αν βγούν παλληκάρια, μπορούμε να πάρουμε περισσότερους, αλλά μόνο τότε. Η τιμή τους είναι πολύ καλή, αλλά μόνο αφού τους ελέγξουμε θα πάρουμε άλλους. Με την ευκαιρία να δούμε αν οι φλασαρισμένες κάρτες έχουν διαφορά από τις αφλασάριστες (σήκω Ανδρέα να δεις ένα γλωσσοπλάστη !)

----------


## dti

Mpak για δες εδώ τί γράφουν στο seattle wireless:
http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cg ... ue=PCMCIA+

Με την enterasys που δεν τρέχει το hostAP δε θά'χεις κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα ότι κι αν πάρεις, αλλά γενικά να ξέρεις οτι έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας των καρτών (που κανονικά τρέχουν το hostAP) όταν τοποθετούνται σε PCMCIA -to- PCI adaptor με chip της Texas Instruments...

Κάπου γράφει και για τιμές από $30 - $50 σε κάποια on-line stores!

----------


## alexanio

> γενικά να ξέρεις οτι έχουν αναφερθεί προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας των καρτών (που κανονικά τρέχουν το hostAP) όταν τοποθετούνται σε PCMCIA -to- PCI adaptor με chip της Texas Instruments...


Όχι πια  ::  το πρόβλημα το έλυσε ο Στέργιος (bakira) στο UnWiredAP  ::  
Δείτε εδώ εμένα η zoomair μου με τον PCI adaptor (με chip της Texas Instruments) είχε προβλήματα, αλλά τώρα δουλεύει άψογα χάρη στον Στέργιο  ::

----------


## dti

Ωραία, χαίρομαι που το έλυσε κι αυτό ο bakira  ::

----------

